# Patterns that I'd like to share



## Crochetta (Jan 14, 2016)

My next project if I find a suitable substitute for the likely expensive Martha Stewart CraftsTM Lion Brand® Cotton Hemp Yarn. Can't seem to find it.

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aamm_prd/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-joann-project-catalog/default/dw4bd11606/images/hi-res/project/pdf/4331271P12.pdf


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

You have great taste. Hope you find your hemp yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is nice.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Colors seem to be limited but the Lion Brand site has it for $5.49 per ball. It takes 5 balls to make the bag so that would be $27.45 plus tax, shipping. Knitting-warehouse.com has violet or yellow for $4.04 per ball, total $20.20 and Yarnsupply.com has yellow at $3.19 per ball, total $15.95. There was a good site for yarn substitution given here on KP and I know someone has the link. Good luck with your project.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Here are a few sites that sell this yarn...doesn't seem to be a lot of colors to choose from...sorry, don't have a good suggestion for a substitute.

http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/cottonhemp.html

http://marthastewart.lionbrand.com/marthaStewartCrafts/cottonhemp.html

https://www.fabric.com/knitting-crochet-yarn-shop-by-fiber-content-rayon-viscose-blend-yarn-martha-stewart-cotton-hemp-yarn.aspx

Also, here is a web site that gives suggestions for yarn substitutions...
http://yarnsub.com/yarns/lion_brand/martha_stewart_crafts_cotton_hemp

Good luck! Beautiful pattern.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a KP Link that may give you more information and help: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169474-4.html


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks, I like that bag :thumbup:


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Look up the 'Lucy Bag' it's felted but really cute and comes in three sizes.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice bag!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a selection here:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=Lion+Brand%C2%AE+Cotton+Hemp+Yarn&_sacat=0
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Lion+Brand%C2%AE+Cotton+Hemp+Yarn


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Cute bag and thank you for posting it.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Great bag. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Why not buy it at JoAnnes and use their coupons? They also take competitors coupons. You could get it for 40 to 50% off.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like any worsted weight cotton yarn would work. Great pattern.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Colors seem to be limited but the Lion Brand site has it for $5.49 per ball. It takes 5 balls to make the bag so that would be $27.45 plus tax, shipping. Knitting-warehouse.com has violet or yellow for $4.04 per ball, total $20.20 and Yarnsupply.com has yellow at $3.19 per ball, total $15.95. There was a good site for yarn substitution given here on KP and I know someone has the link. Good luck with your project.


Usuallu I go to Ravelry and check out yarn for substitutions.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice purse pattern.


----------



## Crochetta (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments, suggestions and links. 
I put this project on hold for now.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you tried looking for an equivalent at www.yarnsub.com
Moonieboy


----------



## Crochetta (Jan 14, 2016)

Check out a few of my completed projects on Ravelry.com!!
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Crochettta


----------

